# Kingston Hyper X Cloud II mit Klinke-Adapter anschließen oder doch besser andere Kopfhörer?



## Icetrack (7. Juni 2015)

*Kingston Hyper X Cloud II mit Klinke-Adapter anschließen oder doch besser andere Kopfhörer?*

Ich wüsste gerne, ob es sich negativ auf die Klangqualität der Kopfhörer oder des Mikrofons auswirken würde, wenn man das Kingston Hyper X Cloud II mit dem 4 poligen Klinkenanschluss nicht an der mitgeflieferten USB-Soundkate, sondern per Adapter an einer integrierten Soundkarte anschließen würde. Ich weiß, dass die Klangqualität von der Soundkarte abhängt (eingebaut ist eine Soundblaster Z), worauf es mir ankommt ist aber nur, ob der Einsatz eines Adapters vom 4 poligen Klinkenanschluss auf zwei separate Klinken für Mikrofon und Kopfhörer zu Problemen beim Klang führen könnte.

Ich weiß, dass ich auch einfach das Cloud I bestellen könnte, wüsste aber gerne Bescheid.

Hintergrund der Frage ist ein geplanter Kauf:
Ich bin momentan noch unschlüssig, ob ich mir das Kingston Hyper X Cloud II, das Cloud I oder doch eine Kombination aus Kopfhörern und separatem Mikrofon kaufen soll. Für letztere Variante habe ich noch keine Kaufberatung gefunden, die mich überzeugt hat und der Ersteller des Threads hier im Forum ist ja inaktiv, so dass ich nicht wusste wie aktuell das ist.
Ich möchte ca. 100 € ausgeben und hatte bisher das Steelseries Syberia V2. Das Headset war klanglich ok für mich, die Verarbeitung ist leider Mist (Kabelbruch am Mikrofon in der Mikrofon-Führung und Kopfpolster abgerissen, bei normalem Gebrauch).


----------



## ich111 (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II Gaming Headset mit Klinke-Adapter direkt an Soundblaster Z anschließen?*

Kaufe ja nicht das Cloud 2, die mitgelieferte Soundkarte ist wie bei jedem USB Kopfhörer/Headset schrott.

Natürlich gibt es keinerlei Probleme von 4 pol Klinke auf 2x 3 Pol, ist ja nur ein Mikrofon (Mono). Alle Adapter sind übrigens beim Cloud dabei.


----------



## Icetrack (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II Gaming Headset mit Klinke-Adapter direkt an Soundblaster Z anschließen?*



ich111 schrieb:


> Kaufe ja nicht das Cloud 2, die mitgelieferte Soundkarte ist wie bei jedem USB Kopfhörer/Headset schrott.


Ja, das hatte ich in den Testberichten auch gelesen. Technisch unterscheiden sich die Headsets ja nicht, soweit ich das gelesen habe, dann wird's das erste Modell.



ich111 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es keinerlei Probleme von 4 pol Klinke auf 2x 3 Pol, ist ja nur ein Mikrofon (Mono). Alle Adapter sind übrigens beim Cloud dabei.



Danke für die Info/Antwort!


----------



## Darkseth (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II Gaming Headset mit Klinke-Adapter direkt an Soundblaster Z anschließen?*

wenn der adapter nicht von nem einarmigen blinden gebaut wurde, und die anschlüsse gut sitzen, solltest du keine hörbare verschlechterung merken ^^
Dennoch: Wenn du eh ne soundkarte hast, nimm das erste. Kostet zur Zeit soweit ich weiß auch nur 65€~.

KH + Mikro einzeln lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach erst ab 150€~


----------



## Icetrack (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II Gaming Headset mit Klinke-Adapter direkt an Soundblaster Z anschließen?*



Darkseth schrieb:


> KH + Mikro einzeln lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach erst ab 150€~



Welche Empfehlung würdest Du mir in dem Preisbereich denn geben? Eine Überlegung ist es sicherlich wert.


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II Gaming Headset mit Klinke-Adapter direkt an Soundblaster Z anschließen?*

Bei ca 150€ ist so eine standardempfehlung halt eines der Beyerdynamics (DT990/770 je nachdem ob offen oder geschlossen) + Mic nach Wahl, also Tischmic oder Ansteckmic oder eventuell sogar das Modmic?


----------



## Icetrack (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II Gaming Headset mit Klinke-Adapter direkt an Soundblaster Z anschließen?*

Ok, ich würde mich für die geschlossene Bauweise und damit das DT 770 80 Ohm entscheiden, werde da ggf. aber nochmal irgendwo probehören gehen und schauen ob mir die 250 Ohm Version nicht besser gefällt. Ich habe jetzt nur noch gesehen, dass es von der 80 Ohm-Version eine Studio- und eine Monitor-Version gibt und ich hab nicht so richtig herausgefunden wo da der Unterschied liegt.
Mit dem Mikro gucke ich dann mal. Ich habe ohnehin noch das mit der Soundblaster Z mitgelieferte Mikrofon, das ich erstmal nutzen könnte.

EDIT: Ich habs doch noch rausbekommen. Die Monitor-Version ist wohl noch stärker abgeschirmt. Das wäre dann für mich zu viel des Guten. 
Als Mikro hab ich mich für das Zalman ZM-MIC1 entschieden. Mein Eindruck vom Modmic ist zwar gut, aber ich will momentan dann doch nicht mehr als die knapp 160 Euro ausgeben, auf die ich jetzt komme.
Danke an alle Helfer!


----------



## Darkseth (8. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II mit Klinke-Adapter anschließen oder doch besser andere Kopfhörer?*

Gibt kein unterschied, je nach shop wirds nur anders hingeschrieben. Den DT 770 Pro 80 gibts nur als dieses eine Produkt.
Ausnahme: DT 770m (da steht dann ein m dabei), welcher Kunstlederpolster hat für bessere isolation, und stärkerem Anpressdruck. Ist eine schlechtere version, wo hauptsächlich Anpressdruck und isolation im vordergrund steht (für die Bühne, für drummer etc)


----------



## Mattiderhund2 (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II mit Klinke-Adapter anschließen oder doch besser andere Kopfhörer?*

Also ich persönlich halte 7.1 Headsets für eine miese erfindung, weil in einem Headset 7 Lautsprecher verbaut sind. Da ist es klar, dass die Töne auch weniger Druck haben usw.
An deiner Stelle würde ich das Hyper X cloud I nehmen, das ist noch schön 2.0
Oder du gibst etwas mehr Geld aus, wenn du mehr wert auf Qualität legst.
Bei mir ist z.B. einer der wichtigsten Punkte, dass sich das Headset anfühlt da kann ich dir den:
beyerdynamic Custom One Pro schwarz in PC-Audio: KopfhÃ¶rer | heise online Preisvergleich
empfehlen, hab ich selbst und ist 1a.
Passendes Mikro dazu ist das:
beyerdynamic Custom Headset Gear in PC-Audio: KopfhÃ¶rerzubehÃ¶r | heise online Preisvergleich
Lohnt sich echt wenn man im Bereich Audio etwas mehr investiert, weil so einen Kopfhöhrer kann man gut mal 3-5 Jahre behalten.
Mfg


----------



## Icetrack (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II mit Klinke-Adapter anschließen oder doch besser andere Kopfhörer?*



Darkseth schrieb:


> Gibt kein unterschied, je nach shop wirds nur anders hingeschrieben. Den DT 770 Pro 80 gibts nur als dieses eine Produkt.
> Ausnahme: DT 770m (da steht dann ein m dabei), welcher Kunstlederpolster hat für bessere isolation, und stärkerem Anpressdruck. Ist eine schlechtere version, wo hauptsächlich Anpressdruck und isolation im vordergrund steht (für die Bühne, für drummer
> etc)



Ja, so habe ich das in der Amazon-Beschreibung dann auch noch gelesen. Dort nennt sich der Kopfhörer halt 80 Ohm (Monitor). Das entspricht dann wohl dem 770m, da dort, genau wie du sagst, stand, dass die für zB Schlagzeuger gedacht sind.



Mattiderhund2 schrieb:


> Also ich persönlich halte 7.1 Headsets für eine miese erfindung, weil in einem Headset 7 Lautsprecher verbaut sind. Da ist es klar, dass die Töne auch weniger Druck haben usw.
> An deiner Stelle würde ich das Hyper X cloud I nehmen, das ist noch schön 2.0
> Oder du gibst etwas mehr Geld aus, wenn du mehr wert auf Qualität legst.
> Bei mir ist z.B. einer der wichtigsten Punkte, dass sich das Headset anfühlt da kann ich dir den:
> ...



Also, das DT 770 ist nicht 7.1, so wie ich das sehe. Wo liegen denn die Unterschiede von dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Kopfhörer zu den DT 770? Tragekomfort ist ja eine zimelich subjektive Sache.


----------



## Darkseth (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II mit Klinke-Adapter anschließen oder doch besser andere Kopfhörer?*

Beie amazon eh vorsichtig sein bezüglich der Produktbeschreibung. Da findest du teilweise das exakt identische Produckt, 2 mal gelistet (oder öfter) nur weil es anders benannt wurde beim eintragen.
Geizhals führt oft zum richtigen Produkt, also ruhig auch da gucken, falls du z.B. mehrere versionen findest, und keinen unterschied ausmachen kannst.

Edit: Der Custom One Pro ist leichter anzutreiben dank 16 Ohm treibern, hat ein Austauschbares Kabel mit 1.2m länge (damit auch für unterwegs!!) Bassmenge einstellbar in 4 stufen (von linear bis bassbomber), optisch anpassbar.
Aber... reine Soundqualität ist ne ecke schlechter als beim DT 770.

Der bessere Custom STUDIO (199€, 179€~ als B-Ware (versandrückläufer)) wäre nicht nur besser als der CoP, sondern auch besser als der DT 770. Daher, WENN custom, dann den studio.
Besonders, weil der CoP nur kunstleder polster hat, die tendenziell weniger bequem sind.


----------



## Icetrack (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kingston Hyper X Cloud II mit Klinke-Adapter anschließen oder doch besser andere Kopfhörer?*

Dank Dir erneut! Ich bleibe jetzt erstmal bei dem DT 770. Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich bisher nur Headsets im 50/60 € Bereich hatte, scheint mir das erstmal ein guter einstieg in bessere Klangbereiche zu sein. 
Das Mikrofon ist heute bereits eingetroffen und laut TS-Kolegen auch in Ordnung.


----------

